# Gnocchi e Polpette con Salsa di Pomodoro



## tasunkawitko (Dec 22, 2011)

x


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2011)

Great post, these are favorite quick meal. Make a large batch, this recipe times 4, spread on cookie sheets and freeze, then portion in 1lb bags for long term storage. Once you find your rhythm you will find these come together very fast. I have taught my Girls to make them at a young age and now, late teens, they just bang them out in short order. I love them tossed in Brown Butter flavored with Fresh Sage leaves...These pics made me hungry, I need to go check the freezer!...JJ


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice and informative post.

         
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree with the red potatoes, when i get around to trying this recipe i'll be using the reds


----------



## michael ark (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW another great recipe & informative post! Thanks TW!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Tas that is a great post as usual.  

I am like Jimmy love them with the browned butter with sage. We actually had some last night as an appetizer at our little Italian restaurant in town - They served them with a pumpkin parmesan  cream sauce that was awesome.


----------

